# Pomeranian hasn't been in heat for over 2 years, what's wrong?



## |: clevelandz princess :| (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a 4 year old female parti-pomeranian (parti refers to her coloring, she is not a mixed breed)

she was about 8 months when she went into heat for the first time, and pretty much right on schedule she went into heat again about 6 months later, and that is the last time i remember her being in heat. i did not have her spayed, i know i probably should have but right now that is beside the point. as far as her health...she has cataracts that developed when she was almost a year old, which the vet said was genetic..but other than that she is healthy. 

we also have a 5 year old female german shepard, who is also not spayed, but still continues to go into heat. could that possibly throw off the poms cycle?

i've searched the internet many times but couldn't find anything that was similar to my dogs situation.

could she be going into heat but not be bleeding? 
(i've read that some dogs obsessively clean themselves, but my dog has a white coat (except for markings on her head and face) and i think it would be really hard for her to keep herself so clean that there is never any sign of blood)

also, *she is not pregnant.*



does anyone know what could be going on with my dog?


----------



## munchycrunchy (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you had her tested for hypothyroidism? This could cause changes in the heat cycle. Some dogs do experience irregular heat cycles. Most of the time, the intervals between estrus periods don't vary that much. The absence of an estrus cycle should be reason enough to take her to the vet to be tested for hypothyroidism, and schedule a spay surgery. A dog being intact increases the risks of pyometra and mammary cancer. However, because your dog is both intact and experiences irregular heat cycles (or none at all for 2 years in this case), the risks increase for both of these ailments even more.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd have the vet check her out. It could be a health problem causing her not to go into heat. I'd also ask the vet about spaying her (and the Shepherd). It's something you want to have done before she gets too old to go under anesthetic......older unspayed females are very prone to pyometra and mammary tumors. I always think it's so sad when someone loses their 10-year-old dog to something preventable like that.


----------

